# 2 Fatties for the 4th



## smokinut (Jul 4, 2013)

First attempts at making a fatty and they turned out pretty good.







Everything laid out 






Stuff for the Cordon Bleu fatty






Cordon Bleu pre-roll






Cordon Bleu rolled and wrapped 






Breakfast type fatty stuff 






Both together ready for smoke. I forgot to get a pick of the assembly of the breakfast one 






Smoked, crisped in oven, and sliced 

Lost a lot of cheese in the Cordon Bleu, my roll wasn't very good and it leaked. But overall I liked these and I'll definitely be doing more. 

This 4th of July, take time to remember how and why we celebrate. It's not just a day to party.


----------



## webowabo (Jul 4, 2013)

Cordon BLeu.. Yum! Great job for first time. 

Mike


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice job!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jul 4, 2013)

Good lookin fatties.

Nicely done.

Bill


----------



## smokinut (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks you guys. One thing I learned today is that 2lbs of ground meat is TOO MUCH to put in 1 fatty 

This 4th of July, take time to remember how and why we celebrate. It's not just a day to party.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 5, 2013)

They look nice and are always fun to make...JJ


----------



## ps0303 (Jul 5, 2013)

Were the hash browns cooked or thawed prior to smoke?


----------



## terrymn (Jul 5, 2013)

Those look awesome!  I still haven't done a fatty but it's on my todo list.  What temp and how long did you smoke them?  (I suppose same question for the oven crisping)? Thanks and nice job!


----------



## webowabo (Jul 5, 2013)

303.. they are frozen precooked hashbrowns it looks... just thraw them enough to spread evenly.. they will warm up just fine in the smoker...
And terry..
Your preferred smoking temp. . Mine is 225 for fatties for alittle extra smoke.. JMHO.. I like smokey flavor..enternal temp of 160* is my liking... with a little rest after.. usually about 2 hours maybe 2.5hrs on the smoker. 
Hope that helps... ;)
Mike


----------



## smokinut (Jul 6, 2013)

ps0303 said:


> Were the hash browns cooked or thawed prior to smoke?


I actually got a nice crispy brown on them first, then cooled and layered into the roll. I did that because I like them crispy, but just a thaw would work I think as they'd get heated up enough while it's cooking. 



TerryMN said:


> Those look awesome!  I still haven't done a fatty but it's on my todo list.  What temp and how long did you smoke them?  (I suppose same question for the oven crisping)? Thanks and nice job!


I was wanting to smoke at 250 but was having temp issues, ended up at 220 for 2.5 hours, and then crisped in the oven under the broiler at 500 for about 5 minutes.


----------



## disco (Jul 6, 2013)

I haven't done a fatty but this may inspire me. Thanks for posting.

Disco


----------



## smokinut (Jul 6, 2013)

If you do decide to do one, roll everything first, then wrap it with bacon. I had some bacon get rolled inside of the fatty and it didn't get crisped or anything and isn't the most pleasant of textures lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## terrymn (Jul 6, 2013)

SmokinUT said:


> I was wanting to smoke at 250 but was having temp issues, ended up at 220 for 2.5 hours, and then crisped in the oven under the broiler at 500 for about 5 minutes.



Thanks!!


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 7, 2013)

Great First try. keep trying and imagine how good they will be on the next run. And to you guys that haven't made a fatty? What are you waiting for. You won't believe how good they can be. And great to experiment with on a new smoker, or just something to do for a couple of hours.


----------



## jeremyd (Jul 16, 2013)

This is probably a stupid question but hwat did you use for the meat base for the [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Cordon BLeu one?[/color]


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 16, 2013)

Those look great!


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 16, 2013)

darn good lookin fatties you made there. thanks for sharing.


----------



## smokinut (Jul 16, 2013)

JeremyD said:


> This is probably a stupid question but hwat did you use for the meat base for the [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Cordon BLeu one?[/color]


I used ground chicken with a maple smoked bacon for the wrap. Monterey jack cheese and honey ham for the inside. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 16, 2013)

SmokinUT said:


> I used ground chicken with a maple smoked bacon for the wrap. Monterey jack cheese and honey ham for the inside.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


wow, that really does sound good. I think I will have to try that this weekend!


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 16, 2013)

SmokinUT said:


> Thanks you guys. One thing I learned today is that 2lbs of ground meat is TOO MUCH to put in 1 fatty
> 
> This 4th of July, take time to remember how and why we celebrate. It's not just a day to party.


Did you use two pounds of ground chicken in the cordon bleu fatty?


----------



## smokinut (Jul 16, 2013)

bobank03 said:


> SmokinUT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks you guys. One thing I learned today is that 2lbs of ground meat is TOO MUCH to put in 1 fatty
> ...


Yes I did. Had a terrible time trying to roll it and keep everything inside. IMO I think no more than 1.5 pounds should be used inside, but that's just me. I'm sure there are others that can use that much with no problems. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## terrymn (Jul 17, 2013)

I just put a pizza fatty in the smoker, inspired by this thread - thanks, SmokinUT! - will post pics / results in a new thread later (I hope!)


----------



## smokinut (Jul 17, 2013)

Very nice! Glad I could be of some inspiration. Remember we need PICS! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

